# hypothetical question on timeshare classified ads



## TUGBrian (May 7, 2008)

At what count in a single year would you consider someone no longer selling/renting their own PERSONAL timeshares...and instead is running a business or a hobby.

Ie...if I place say 5 ads in a year (individual ads...not renewals)...one would easily make an argument that this user is selling/renting personally owned units.

however if someone places 25 ads....well I would be hard pressed to believe they personally own all of these (and if they do they own them specifically to sell/rent them vs use them on their own)

so...say someone was coming up with an ad program that he was going to provide free ads to his members for their personal ads...but those selling/renting ads as a business or a hobby above a certain amount would have to pay a yearly fee for this use.

at what number would you think the line should be drawn to establish a clear line between personal use...and non-personal use.


----------



## wcfr1 (May 7, 2008)

Also need to consider owners of fractional and full ownership properties who could have as many as 52 weeks if they bought all the fractions.


----------



## sfwilshire (May 7, 2008)

I would think five to ten could be personal. I need to list two units for sale and should have listed three for rent for this year. Maybe even four for rent next year until I can use up my surplus of banked weeks.

I definitely agree that with more than a certain number of ads should be charged. Maybe you could make an exception for those who have been paying TUG members for some extended period of time. I know that a few have LOTS of units but I'd hate to see the long time contributors to the site be charged.

JMHO.

Sheila


----------



## TUGBrian (May 7, 2008)

well I want to use this as a guide...ill certainly set the limit high enough that it should ONLY impact those who noone would reasonably consider a "personal" seller/renter.

everyone else could just post at their leisure without worrying about hitting a limit.

like for example if the poll ended now...id make the limit 30 ads...thus covering 99% of the people.

id deal with the 1% as they came along!


----------



## TUGBrian (May 8, 2008)

one thing I didnt count on...and it may adjust the votes some (but i can always just multiply by 4)  is that the new ad program will still expire the ads in 3 months.

which will require you to renew them 4 times to run it for a full year...each renewal will also count towards your ad placement.

ie you can run 4 ads for 3 months (count of 4)  or 1 ad for a full year (same count of 4)

would this bump up those of you who voted for "up to 5 ads" to increase your count up to 20 ads?  or no?


----------



## icydog (May 9, 2008)

Every time I have to renew an ad I think of it as a new ad since I have to pay for it again. But that's just me. 

For your purposes, and for the 99% you mentioned, I think the count should be the number of all *new* ads-- each with differening content material.


----------



## rhonda (May 9, 2008)

icydog said:


> Every time I have to renew an ad I think of it as a new ad since I have to pay for it again. But that's just me.
> 
> For your purposes, and for the 99% you mentioned, I think the count should be the number of all *new* ads-- each with differening content material.


I like the distinction of "new ad" -- but how much work will it be to compare the content?  Especially if the ad owner tweaks the ad a bit trying to get better response?

Assuming some level of hassle comparing content, I think I prefer the idea of *[Voted Count]*4* as a response to the renewal issue.


----------



## TUGBrian (May 9, 2008)

it wont be an issue with editing in the new program.

your personal "ad counter" will just tick every time you either post a new ad...or renew an existing ad....there will be no differentiation between the two.


----------



## rhonda (May 9, 2008)

TUG Improvements! said:


> your personal "ad counter" will just tick every time you either post a new ad...or renew an existing ad....there will be no differentiation between the two.


Sounds like this reinforces the idea of [Vote Count*4] if don't want to ding personal uses based on ad renewal.


----------



## TUGBrian (May 9, 2008)

which one of you brokers voted for more than 100 lol


----------

